# I really don't know what to do



## Ceci23 (Jul 21, 2011)

We have been married for 2 years. I loved him so much. i trully have done everything in my power to do anything and everythign I can for him. His previous wife died in a car accident, but that relationship was turbulent. She cheated on him, used drugs, never worked, spent every dolor he ever made. I saw a good man that was in a bad situation. I thought he was a man that would love me, care for me, and make me happy.

I fought to get custody of his 10 yr old daughter. I have helped him go back to school, get a better job. 

5 months after being married I found a picture of a much younger girl on his phone that he worked with, so I investigated alittle and found hundreds of text messages and some phone calls between the two, no one ever said anything to me about them being such good frineds. There was about 15 years bewteen the two. This really upset me even though there is no eveidence that he was having an affair. I still asked for him to have nothing to do with her.

A few months later I visted him at work and there they were total BFFs talkin up a storm and again this really upset me. Fo rmonths I would cry on a daily basis worried about what happened, if any thing happened. I can't trust him.

He evetually left that job but I still could not trust him. We eventually had twin girls but when they were 3 months old he decided to get back in contact with an old girl friend and lied to me baout it.

Instead of coming home from work, he has goen tot the bar without telling me and then lieing to me about it.

So in teh past he has hurt me and every time he does this tuff I pull further away because I tell him what I need him to do but he never changes.

Just recently he was arrested for shop lifting! How stupid and unneccesary. How embarrassing. He could be put in jail, we could spend hundred if not thousands in fines. This is not the example I want fo rmy children and I feel so done!

I don't feel like I love him anymore and I have been trying for at least 1 year to try to get us to a better place. Our sex life is dwindling because i no longer can trust him, and I feel liike he doesn't care for me emotionally. I resent him that I have given him everything but he can't even act like a dessent husband. he can't be affectionate with me. He forgets my birthday.

I feel used. I feel frustrated because I know that I have tried fixing things but I haven't seen enough effort on his part. he has said he iwll change but he doesn't. We tried counseling but that didn't work.

My daughters deserve a complete family, but do I spend the rest of my life unhappy and resenting him? How long to I wait for him to grow up and learn and try to make our marriage work?

Any advice? Do I stay with him? OR I leave and take some time to make it work?


----------



## Mrs.Saucy (Jul 21, 2011)

Reading your post, it's pretty self explanatory. Sounds like you deserve better.


----------



## phyxius (Jul 5, 2010)

I think he has some issues he needs to deal with probably steming from his wife cheating on him. Either he's having trust issues with women so he's starting to play around or there's something else going on. Try talking to him about it.


----------

